# Port O'Call HHI Cottages



## PiperBruce (Apr 19, 2011)

I understand that Port O'Call HHI has both 2 Bedroom units and 2 Bedroom cottages. On RCI, how does one differentiate which is a unit and which is a stand alone 2 bedroom cottage?

While searching I see two different 2 bedroom descriptions; one 2 Bdrm is described 6/6 at 45500 pts while a second shows as 8/6 at 50000 pts. Is the higher points, sleeping capacity the cottage?

Any help will be appreciated by this newbie...


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 20, 2011)

I think all of the cottages are 3 bedrooms. The mid-rise buildings have 2 bedroom units (and a few 1 and 3 bedroom units). The 2 bedroom units in the mid rise buildings come in 2 sizes-my guess is that is what you are seeing
We own one of the smaller 2 bedroom units and it is very comfortable for up to 4 people....


----------



## cpnuser (Apr 22, 2011)

We have stayed in the cottages at Port o Call.  I believe all the cottages  have 3 bedrooms.  The individual cottages are very nice.  Several reviews give a very good description of them.  Your car is right outside your front door.  Easy access to your car makes unloading & packing up easy.


----------



## PiperBruce (Apr 22, 2011)

cpnuser said:


> We have stayed in the cottages at Port o Call.  I believe all the cottages  have 3 bedrooms.  The individual cottages are very nice.  Several reviews give a very good description of them.  Your car is right outside your front door.  Easy access to your car makes unloading & packing up easy.



So, are all the 3 Bedrooms offered cottages or are there 3 Bedroom villas as well? How can you be sure you are getting the cottages and not a villa?

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 23, 2011)

The cottages have 2 digit unit numbers, while the mid-rise buildings have 3.  I only know of one person who's ever gotten a 3 bedroom in a mid rise unit..until they posted it on Tug, I didn't even know there were any !  The cottages also have fireplaces (the mid rise units don't), so if there's a fireplace in the description it's a cottage.  Good luck !


----------



## PiperBruce (May 8, 2011)

Just a follow up of what I found.

All the cottages are 3 bedroom units and there are only two 3 bedroom villas. So, if you book a 3 bedroom you are almost certain to be in a cottage.

Also, the unit numbers for the villas use three digits, while the cottages use only two.

Looking forward to next March already!


----------



## IreneLF (May 9, 2011)

Most of the cottages are right on the main property grounds, but I remember that there are 5 (or so) that are completely separate, with a different entrance to get to them. 
All but one  of the cottages in the main area have a screened in room. The one we stayed in did not;  when it was built , they opted to take the extra space in their living room. As we were there in the heat of summer, I appreciated this floor plan even more. 

We rented bikes back in '06 for $25 a week and when we arrived found them chained to a tree outside our cottage. VERY convenient  ,  and they picked them up when we checked out.

Nice location, good place to stay, short walk through the back gate down some private streets (following the allowed path) to the beach. Easy walk or ride of about a mile to Coligny.


----------

